# Aquaplaooza



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

Any one ever go to this thing .... There's one at ft Mcrea this week end by Marine Max ... Aquaplaooza.?


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

I think we are going 2 boats


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

HHMMMMMMM? Is the shamrock gunna be there leo? Might have to dive the shallow reefs on Sat and check that out.:thumbup1:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

what is it?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Bo Keifus said:


> what is it?


 yeah let us in.....


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Went last year and had a blast. Lots of give-aways and shore games. Anchored up on the north side. Thinking about coming on down but it looks like 50 cents worth of rain forcasted for tomorrow. Will check the radar in the morning to see whats up.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.aquapalooza.com/Page.asp.../161689/view/detail/North-Florida-Events.aspx

I found this.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

What it is guys is a Sea Ray sponsored event that was started about 5 years ago. It is nationwide but MarineMax does the local one here. It is a good time. It is at Ft McCree tomorrow from 10-3. There will be sand castle competition, water baloon toss, corn hole toss, and some other stuff. There will be some give aways like a magma grill, wakeboard, rafts, tubes, etc. It is to late to register now but you are more than welcome to come. There will be a DJ and hot dogs and hamburgers on the grill. We have over 500 registered at this time. Should be a good time. All are welcome.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great time except for the corn hole toss. I don't like that visual image. The website posted above doesn't give much info at all.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

So, how was it?


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

I went to one a few years ago on lake Martin up in Bama and it was a blast.. It was at Kawliga(sp?). Since the water there is about 100 ft deep, they had mooring lanes all set up with driving lanes in between. It was a really well set up event. There was probably 1000 or so boats that day..


----------

